# Very Interested in becoming a surrogate UK



## Kayleigh Lou

For a long time now i have wanted to help other couples out in becoming parents.

I am happily married and have three children. We decided after our third that we would be happy to stop :thumbup: 

Ive been asking the doctors for a long time if they can sterilize me but they will not due to my age. So im thinking if i can help some families before i reach 35 then why not.


I just dont know where to look for advice about how to start? Who i can talk too? I do have a lot of questions and a few niggles that are bothering me.


Can any one help x


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hi Kayleigh,

I don't know much about surrogacy. But would also one day, after I've finished my family, like to help a couple have a baby. 

This website https://www.surrogacy.org.uk/ is very good and has lots of info about surrogacy in the UK.

Good luck!


----------



## TTCMetalMom

Surrogacy is an amazing thing. Myself and my husband are looking into surrogacy due to infertility and it's so hard to find a surrogate. I'm sure you'll be snapped up in no time if you decide to go ahead with it.

Things you'll need to do before hand is get a full check up health/fertility wise and psychologically, it gives intended parents a clearer mind about who you are and if you've ever had issues with getting pregnant and staying pregnant and why you'd like to be a surrogate. As well as if you'd use your own egg (traditional /straight) or as a gestational or host surrogate. Traditional surrogates don't have to go through IVF or similar surgeries but those who use their own eggs have to come to terms with having a biological child up for adoption.
You also have to figure out if you'd want expenses payment (no more than £15 grand in the UK and you do have to prove what it went on in court) or if you'd do it for free or tiny amounts of expenses (to cover work hours lost, travel etc). You also have to consider if you'd travel, what you'd do if the intended couple withdraw from the agreement once you're pregnant, whether you'd help out gay couples, straight couples or both.
There's a lot to consider but don't let it put you off such a wonderful journey :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hiya,

Thank you ladies! 

Ive just joined Surrogacy UK and have already filled out our forms over the weekend and they are ready to be posted tomorrow.

EEEEeeekkkk Just need to be accepted and we'll be well on our new Journey. SOOOOOOOO excited!!!


----------



## Islas_mummy

Congrats Kayleigh! I am so pleased for you. You are doing an amazing thing. 

Do you mind me asking if you are going to go for Straight or Host? 

I'd love to follow your journey, so please keep us posted!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Islas_mummy said:


> Congrats Kayleigh! I am so pleased for you. You are doing an amazing thing.
> 
> Do you mind me asking if you are going to go for Straight or Host?
> 
> I'd love to follow your journey, so please keep us posted!

I'd love for people to follow our journey. I was thinking about starting a journal as i'm sure it's going to be a rollercoaster of emotions. 

We have chosen host for now. But really we're looking for the right couple. So if they want straight then I'd consider it for the right people. 

Well things are really on their way now. My gp has already phoned the organisation to start preparing my report :)
I thought that would be the thing to hold us up. Eeeeeekkkk so excited


----------



## Islas_mummy

Oh my gosh! I have butterflies for you!! How exciting, is your OH and family supportive? 

Maybe you should do a blog or something? It's such a unique and wonderful thing to do, i bet you would get loads of followers and help a lot of people who are thinking about it, but don't know much.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I now have a journal on the wtt boards. So that's a good start lol. 

Hubby is 100% with me. I wouldn't have gone ahead without him. 

Unsure about my family yet as I haven't told them. I want to be sure we're accepted before telling people :)


----------



## Islas_mummy

Kayleigh Lou said:


> I now have a journal on the wtt boards. So that's a good start lol.
> 
> Hubby is 100% with me. I wouldn't have gone ahead without him.
> 
> Unsure about my family yet as I haven't told them. I want to be sure we're accepted before telling people :)

Oh great I'll have to find it!

That's great about your husband, mine is really supportive of me wanting to do it when we've finished our family too.

I mentioned it once to my mum and sisters and they reacted very badly, so i don't think I'll be telling them until I am actually pregnant with the baby!!! Which will be difficult seeing as we all live within a 5 minute walking distance! lol!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hahahaha yeah i can see that being a problem.

Im finding it really hard to get the courage to tell people. I dont know why im nervous to be honest. Its my decision, my body and my life. I guess what i want it support from them not an argument. Me and my mum are really close so i cant see her being an issue.:hugs: Its my dad. When i told him i was pregnant with my son his reaction was 'oh again'. No congratulations or anything. :nope:

Hubbys family are the sort who will support us regardless if they don't agree with it. SO i have no problems with letting them know :haha:

Well we will soon see... hopefully people will surprise me! :haha:


----------



## Islas_mummy

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I am sure they will surprise you, especially as you've made up your mind and are actually going ahead with it!

Hopefully they can see what an amazing thing it is and want to support you! 

When will you be sent couples to loo through? Do you know?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I not sure. I think i have to wait to be confirmed as a member.


----------

